# Anyone has done UCLA - Extension Certificate in Direction?



## Aseem Latkar (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi, Aseem here from India. I am looking forward to get myself in UCLA Extension in Direction. I need to talk to someone who has done it. I have some questions in terms of curriculum, recognition of the course in job market, internship possibilities etc..


----------

